# New Puppy



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

It's that time again!! My birthday is tomorrow so we went out and got me a puppy in need of a home! He was the result of a man's hunting Beagle getting loose and impregnating his wife's JRT. He's adorable! We named him Duckie (Off of NCIS because he's just so plucky and funny!) He is paper trained which is awesome. So now comes the next parts. It's been about 8 months since I've trained a puppy. Can anyone give me pointers to make it easier to A) Train him to not whine every time he's left alone (he's tiny and our Pits are not so we can't let him roam yet), and B) Introduce him to our Pits so that they won't see him as a chew toy? I had him on the couch with me last night with my husband right there. The Pits were curious but avoided Duckie. Thanks!!!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> A) Train him to not whine every time he's left alone (he's tiny and our Pits are not so we can't let him roam yet),


You don't train him not to whine. He already knows how not to whine. He is a little puppy. Puppies in the wild are never alone. Being alone is scarey to him particularly now because he is away from Mama and his siblings for the first time in his life. The less you leave him alone the better he will be. I would even put his crate in the bedroom at night and let him sleep in the room with you for a few months.



> B) Introduce him to our Pits so that they won't see him as a chew toy? I had him on the couch with me last night with my husband right there. The Pits were curious but avoided Duckie. Thanks!!!


Assuming your pits are normal domesticated domesticated dogs, there is little you special you should do. Yes, they are going to be curious and sniff the new puppy a lot. They will probably be what you would consider rough with him but they won't hurt him. 

Adult dogs are very tolerant of puppies and will let them get away with stuff he won't get away with when he is an adult. They will allow him to bite their snouts, ears, paws, tails, etc without getting angry with him. I say just put him on the floor and let them play. They will all have a great time.

When I brought my Thor home he was 12 weeks old and about 25lbs. Abby was a few years old and 135lbs. When we drove up, I let Abby out of the house and put Thor on the ground just outside the car and let them introduce themselves. They were great ever since. Never a problem between them. Yes, sometimes Abbywas rough with him but almost always he tried to get her to play with him so he knew what was coming.  He loved playing with her.

When we would go for walks Thor would get Abby to chase him. He knew she could catch him and he knew she was going to knock him down and bite him all over but he always tried to get her to chase him.

As he got older he could outrun her so he would slow down so she could catch him and beat him up again. Since she has gotten older, she will rarely chase him anymore and I can tell he misses it.

Anyway, I got to rambling ... sorry.  Don't worry about your pup and the dogs. They will do fine. The less you intefere with them the better they will be.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> You don't train him not to whine. He already knows how not to whine. He is a little puppy. Puppies in the wild are never alone. Being alone is scarey to him particularly now because he is away from Mama and his siblings for the first time in his life. The less you leave him alone the better he will be. I would even put his crate in the bedroom at night and let him sleep in the room with you for a few months.


Yeah I've been keeping him with me any time I can. Because it's so sad to hear a puppy whine =( But he does sleep right next to my bed on a nice soft fleece blanket, he actually slept really well last night and I never crated him. My big dogs have been sleeping on the couch at night so we just shut our bedroom door now instead of leaving it cracked. (there's also a litter box for the cats in the master bathroom so they've been used to not coming in the bedroom for a while now). 





> Assuming your pits are normal domesticated domesticated dogs, there is little you special you should do. Yes, they are going to be curious and sniff the new puppy a lot. They will probably be what you would consider rough with him but they won't hurt him.
> 
> Adult dogs are very tolerant of puppies and will let them get away with stuff he won't get away with when he is an adult. They will allow him to bite their snouts, ears, paws, tails, etc without getting angry with him. I say just put him on the floor and let them play. They will all have a great time.


Thank you! I was really hoping it was as simple as that. I introduced China to Duckie (New puppy is Duckie) today while he was in my arms and China sniffed him all over and I let her and she was great. Mako is a little more rough and he's a fat cow so I just don't want him to lay a paw on Duckie and have Duckie break a leg or something. Thanks very much for the information!!!!! I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

WOOT! IT WORKED! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!! They are getting along better than I ever imagined!!!!! I really really appreciate the help! It really was that simple!!!! =D =D =D


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey, you should have just called me, I could have told you that! Your new pup is cute.


----------

